

Apple patent filing looks a lot like Microsoft Surface - ghshephard
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/apple-patent-filing-lot-microsoft-surface/

======
ghshephard
Apple applied for the patent on Aug. 11, 2011, which suggests that they've
been working on this for a while. At the very least, it means that there
shouldn't be any Patent obstacles to them rolling out a keyboard-cover on the
iPad if they choose to do so. Still smells like "Patenting ideas" to me -
though there are some good ideas (Using the flip side as a solar cell array is
an obvious one)

